# OCD-ni/Orchard Autocare : Audi A5 sprint blue stunner correction detail.



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello again and welcome to another OCD-ni write up. ITs been a while since I have done one so apologies for that but have loads more in the pipeline over the coming weeks!

*check out our website

www.orchard-autocare.com where you can purchase our products directly remember to add DW10 for a 10% discount...*

This was a very nice S5 kitted Audi A5 S-line that was booked in for a correction detail. On arrival it was obvious the owner looked after it but it suffered from the usual swirls and random scratches but nothing too horrific.

on arrival the car was given a full decontamination wash using 
Orchard Autocare Citrus preclean mixed 50:1 (non of this wimpy 10:1 or RFU malarkey)
Orchard Autocare Iron cleanse to ferrous oxide Iron removal 
Orchard Autocare Tar Cleanse. 
Orchard Autocare Cotton Candy snow Foam 100:1







after 5 minutes:


After 10 or so minutes. 


once washed using the 2 bucket method.

A re spot application or Tar Cleanse for any random tar spots and wiped using a microfiber.

Clayed using Zaino Clay then a final wash down and dried off. 
Once inside, paint readings were taken and the car was corrected using Meguiar's Microfiber cutting system for the initial correction then after we use Meguiar's 105 on a yellow 3M pad and refined using Meguiar's 205 and a blue 3M pad.


















For final protection, the owner wanted us to use a wax as he prefers to use wax himself. First up 2 layers of Orchard Autocare Speed wax was applied giving a great base for the final hard wax to bond to. This was simply applied as you would a QD and took less than 10 minutes per coat leaving 20 minutes between coats for it to fully cure.


Finally 2 coats of Valentines Concours wax was applied and then a final wipe down or Orchard Autocare Perfection to give that perfect finish as usual this was applied to all surfaces including all glass including the windscreen! Now for the afters.



















Just as the owner arrived to collect the car the heavens opened but gave us a good chance to see Perfection doing its thing...





A wee video of it in action.

Perfection in the rain! - YouTube
Many thanks for taking time to view and as usual all C&C are welcome... 
Rollo


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

lovely car and colour...stunning reflection and beading


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Top job looking very nice:thumb:


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Another stunning finish Rollo.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice job on that Audi mate !


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Stunning look I love that Orchard Autocare Speed wax need to try some now !

John THt.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Very nice, really brought out that stunning colour! Great job!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great work rollo :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Now thats a stunning finish.

Colour looks awesome in the sun. Nice work.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Soul Hudson said:


> Now thats a stunning finish.
> 
> Colour looks awesome in the sun. Nice work.


Many thanks Soul.



gibbo555 said:


> Great work rollo :thumb:


Cheers Andrew!



JBirchy said:


> Very nice, really brought out that stunning colour! Great job!


many thanks she came up a treat love this colour



Titanium Htail said:


> Stunning look I love that Orchard Autocare Speed wax need to try some now !
> 
> John THt.


Many thanks John, we are improving it a little bit with some funky new ingredients so will be available again shortly.



tonyy said:


> Very nice:thumb:


Cheers tony



sprocketser said:


> Nice job on that Audi mate !


many thanks



dubbed-up-ally said:


> Another stunning finish Rollo.


Cheers Alister hows tricks!



s29nta said:


> Top job looking very nice:thumb:


many thanks



StamGreek said:


> lovely car and colour...stunning reflection and beading


Cheers Stam. :thumb:


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

great work ronnie! - whats the citrus preclean thing you were using?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

taz007 said:


> great work ronnie! - whats the citrus preclean thing you were using?


Many thanks Taz.

Citrus Preclean is our citrus prewash used to shift gound in dirt and bugs. Simply spray on at a mix of 50:1 either from a pump sprayer or a foam lance let it dwell ofr a few minutes and powerhose off.


----------

